

African Teen builds Batteries and FM Transmitter from Trash - jhull
http://whatsnext.blogs.cnn.com/2012/11/14/diy-africa-empowering-a-new-sierra-leone/

======
venomsnake
Modern trash bin contain more and purer materials than a nicely equipped lab a
century ago. And humans are as smart and with no less access to information
and theory. Still impressive work from the kid.

